# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Oophaga pumilio blue jeans?

## Coogan

I'm setting up a large vivarium to house oophaga pumilio but I am unsure of which morph to get. I have kept bri bri morph successfully along with various other dart frogs but I would really like a blue legged species. I am having trouble identifying what 'blue jeans' is. Is it a specific morph or just a general term used for oophaga pumilio with blue legs? I have heard of San Cristobal but have found that they are not as bright in colouration as other morphs. This is the sort of frog I would like http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-eWZp-po9Vz...+Images+05.jpg 

Which is the closest morph available in the hobby? It it san Cristobal or are ones like this available?
Regards
Coogan  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Evaradero

The san cristobals appear to have more greenish legs with red bodies. Blue jeans includes a couple different morphs. Im not a pumilio expert so i will let someone else chime in on this but blue jeans is kind of a slang term in the dart frog world

----------


## Coogan

Thanks for the reply Evaradero. Its a question I really want to know the answer to. Blue jeans pumilio are so striking hence why I want them in my new display viv.
Anyone else know which blue jeans morph available in the hobby is the most vibrant?

----------


## bill

You can still find some standard strawberries around if you search hard enough


If isla cristobal isn't quite your taste, you could get something like O.P. 'Aguacate'



Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Coogan

I think the standard blue jeans O.P are harder to come by in the UK. The closest I have seen is San Cristobal as I said earlier. Hopefully I will be able to source some, they are the one species I have always wanted to keep. Aguacate is a very nice looking morph, if I cannot find a typical blue jeans in the UK then I expect it will be something like that which I settle for. Also how many O.P do you reckon i could keep in a 94 gallon tank (US gallons)?

----------


## Coogan

After browsing the internet a little more I have found a morph called Guápiles. Does anyone know of these being kept?

----------


## Happy Frog

I have been keeping my eye out for true Blue Jeans.  These particular Pumilio are hard to come by and are very expensive.  From what I've researched you have to be careful because some people try and pass off similar looking frogs as true Blue Jeans, such as Almirante.  I think Saurian Enterprises is importing some Guapiles, a type of Blue Jeans. 

I'm no expert so you should do research.  I've seen these frogs go for $300 apiece and $500-$600 a pair.

Here is a link from Flickr.  This is what a true Blue Jeans looks like...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95362111@N06/8694690966/

----------


## Evaradero

Blue Jeans are beautiful, but i dont really know of a pumilio you would truly be disappointed with. They all are beautiful really

----------


## Coogan

Thank you for the fantastic replies! The true blue jeans dart frog is definitely what I would like, they are just so iconic. I don't suppose Saurian Enterprises ship to the UK do they? 
I will be willing to pay a lot for this species due to them being quite uncommon in the hobby (at least they are where I live).
I have kept 'bri bri' and it is this species which really got me interested in to moving onto a true blue jeans morph. All of the oophaga pumilio family are stunning frogs and they can all be appreciated tremendously by the amateur or expert alike. Hopefully I will source some blue jeans and maybe be lucky enough to breed this amazing species, allowing more people to appreciate it.  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Coogan

I managed to get a sexed pair of Oophaga pumilio 'blue jeans'! 
I got them from dartfrog.co.uk and plan on breeding them, will let you all know if I succeed  :Smile:

----------

